# Upcoming Rib Fests 2021 - North Dakota



## Wurstmeister (May 13, 2021)

In case anyone is looking for a nice camping and National Park area trip while enjoying some good BBQ!





​*North Dakota’s Biggest Rib Festival Is Back And Better Than Ever For 2021*
What better way to kick off summer than enjoy the best of BBQ?
Although we’ve had to adjust a lot of our usual events over the past year, many of our favorite annual festivals are back for 2021.
The biggest rib festival in North Dakota is one of those!  Happy Harry's RibFest | Fargo | FARGODOME (happyharrysribfest.com)




*UPDATE:   CORRECT WEB SITE AND DATE:
Best of the West RibFest (watfordcityribfest.com)*
*FRIDAY AUGUST 13, 2021

REGISTRATION IS OPEN*
Space is limited to the first 25 teams

*Can't cook 200 pounds of Ribs?*
Registration open for our
BACKYARD BBQ RIB COOK OFF!
You only have to cook 5 racks of ribs​


----------



## Fueling Around (May 13, 2021)

I've been to the Fargo Rib Fest.
It's OK, but doesn't have any amateur team competition.

The one in Watford City sounds better.


----------



## rc4u (May 13, 2021)

confused about watford as it says 2017.. but i think that week in fargo is open..we only made 4 reservations for state so far..  and i can make ribs, ill be my own judge eating.....jeff


----------



## luvcatchingbass (May 13, 2021)

It's been many years since I last was at the Fargo Rib Fest and all I remember was that it was meh so I end up doing my own and hanging out with friends. I understand that it is a lot of just getting out and trying different things, even though I will probably forgo the the festivities I am glad to see that its back and going


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 13, 2021)

rc4u said:


> confused about watford as it says 2017.. but i think that week in fargo is open..we only made 4 reservations for state so far..  and i can make ribs, ill be my own judge eating.....jeff


Sorry about not proofing the web page.   Best of the West RibFest (watfordcityribfest.com) 

*AUGUST 13, 2021

REGISTRATION IS OPEN*
Space is limited to the first 25 teams

*Can't cook 200 pounds of Ribs?*
Registration open for our
BACKYARD BBQ RIB COOK OFF!
You only have to cook 5 racks of ribs​


----------



## olaf (May 13, 2021)

Watford city is friday August 13. There I go again typing the same correction and posting the same info as someone else


----------



## Fueling Around (May 13, 2021)

luvcatchingbass said:


> It's been many years since I last was at the Fargo Rib Fest and all I remember was that it was meh so I end up doing my own and hanging out with friends. I understand that it is a lot of just getting out and trying different things, even though I will probably forgo the the festivities I am glad to see that its back and going


Yep, the food is OK, but the real party is for the music in the evening.  I'm too old to stay for that BS.
I get my meat and 2 free sides for the lunch special and call it good.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 15, 2021)

olaf said:


> Watford city is friday August 13.


Thanks my friend! 
John


----------

